# Tests are normal so Dr. says I'm crazy!



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so frustrated. My lab work came back normal, but I KNOW I have a thyroid problem. Here's what they say
Free TE 2.8 (their standard is 2.1 to 4.4)
Free T4 1 (their range is .6 to 2.7)
TSH 2.17 (last time it was 4.8) their range is .5 to 8.9 (isnt that high?)

I told my doctor today that last week I had a goiter or enlarged thyroid and body temp of 96.3, plus every other sign of hypothyroidism like extreme depression, I couldn't think, the list goes on and on. It runs in my family. After my lab work last week, I bought some Porcine Thyroid meds over-the-counter because I was so miserable. I've been on it five days and am feeling better; my swelling has went down. My temperature is up to 97.7. But because my doctor didn't physically see a goiter today, he says I just need to be put on an antidepressant. Can somebody tell me what I should do next; obviously a new doctor is in order but if he didn't listen, who will? I told him I read on these boards that these tests can be misleading/inaccurate but he ignored me. Please help!!!:sad0049:


----------



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

I just posted a very similar post! Although I am the opposite, hyperT. I don't sleep, moderate leg pain, heart palps, high HR and the list goes on and on.... but because my TSH was within normal range (.50 range .45-4.5) I am not clinical yet and can not be treated... even though other diagnostic tests show that I am hyperT AND an ENT has given me the official dx of hyperT and even biopsied my goiter. SOOOOOOO dang frustrating. Apparently there are docs out there that will listen to the patient, but I do not yet know how to find them. I have obtained some hope and options from this board. I know I am not much help to you..... but know you are not alone. What bothers me the most is that I am being told that my symptoms are not thyroid related as if I am a mindless yahoo that knows nothing!!!!! ugh so frustrating. God speed in your healing.


----------



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

I just read this and thought it was interesting.. within this article is a link to top thyroid docs. I am looking in to the ones that are listed in my area
http://thyroid.about.com/b/2009/03/08/endocrinologist-thyroidologist-thyroid-doctor.htm


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

newyearforme said:


> I'm so frustrated. My lab work came back normal, but I KNOW I have a thyroid problem. Here's what they say
> Free TE 2.8 (their standard is 2.1 to 4.4)
> Free T4 1 (their range is .6 to 2.7)
> TSH 2.17 (last time it was 4.8) their range is .5 to 8.9 (isnt that high?)
> ...


FT-4 mid range is 1.65, yours is 1

FT-3 mid range is 3.25 yours is 2.8

TSH is a diagnostic test - yours is above what most here consider normal.

You do have a thyroid problem - now you will need to advocate for yourself until you find a doctor to treat you.


----------

